# Dewalt DC 500 mini vac - a plumber's dream



## jdlong (Nov 2, 2004)

Not long ago, I picked up a Dewalt DC500 mini vac for my maintenance buisiness. At 2.4 amps, it is not as powerful as my larger shop vac but it has enough power to do the job. it is very convenient compared to lugging my king size model around

This vac really showed its colors this evening when I pulled a toilet. I recalled how the salesguy bragged up its ability to draw water so I gave it a whirl. It sucked the remaining bowl and tank water bone dry in a matter of seconds. The small diameter hose gets in tight spots beautifully. After I finished restetting the unit. It is advisable to keep a extra filter because the vac looses power once the filter gets wet and the vac looses power.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I really like the mini vacs too. I take it along on any job for clean-up, it allows me to leave the work site spotless which customers really love. A can of Goof-off is also manditory.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you tried removing the filter prior to sucking out water?


----------



## jdlong (Nov 2, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Have you tried removing the filter prior to sucking out water?


No. I thought of that and swap them because I do not know if it's a good idea or not. I mean I keep one for wet and one for dry vacuuming.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Have you ever tried a gortex filter in your shop vac? They're waterproof, rinse off for re-use and are awesomely efficient. Dust from drywall compound and old fireplace ash are no match for the filtering abilities. You can vacuum without concern that dust is being blown back into the room. I bought one about 8 years ago and its still in service.


----------



## jdlong (Nov 2, 2004)

Pipe Guy. No. I am aware of them and really should try one. Paper filters have lasted as long as I blow them out frequently. I was not aware of gortex's ability to eliminate dust so it is worth a try. I do have a sanding water chamber I attach when vacuuming plaster dust. It's pretty effective but it's a pain in the butt.


----------

